# SOP Application



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

Hey guys I'm low on potassium and I got a 50 pound bag at SOP. how often do you apply and at what rate do you guys like. I think I read 2 pounds per thousand


----------



## tommyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

Pound per thousand per month is what I've read. Also need plenty on nitrogen for uptake per "The Grass Factor" Matt.


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

tommyboy said:


> Pound per thousand per month is what I've read. Also need plenty on nitrogen for uptake per "The Grass Factor" Matt.


Thank you @tommyboy 
I appreciate the the feedback


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

SOP is 0-0-50 so 2 lb SOP per 1000 sq ft will get you the 1 lb potassium per month that you want.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

What amount did your soil test recommend? That will tell you how many applications to make (some can be next year). Robjak is correct on the rate to apply to get a lb of K. Hold off until late summer/early fall if you can. Summer is a stressful time for grass. Potassium is not recommended in later fall in areas that get snow mold (do you have weeks and weeks of snow cover in winter?). But maybe you could do mid August and mid September and get two applications in this year.


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

Virginiagal said:


> What amount did your soil test recommend? That will tell you how many applications to make (some can be next year). Robjak is correct on the rate to apply to get a lb of K. Hold off until late summer/early fall if you can. Summer is a stressful time for grass. Potassium is not recommended in later fall in areas that get snow mold (do you have weeks and weeks of snow cover in winter?). But maybe you could do mid August and mid September and get two applications in thisyear.


This is my soil test


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

You need 3.6 lb per 1000 sq ft of K2O. Two pounds this year and 1.6 next year will fulfill the test recommendations.


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

Virginiagal said:


> You need 3.6 lb per 1000 sq ft of K2O. Two pounds this year and 1.6 next year will fulfill the test recommendations.


Awesome, thanks for explaining this to me


----------

